# Point



## Antonio

Hi Group,

You have many phrases using the word "point" here are some examples. I'II try to figure out most of the phrases, but if I'm wrong, please let me know my mistake.

*What's the point?* means whats the important issue to discuss about, subject, etc.

*I wanna get back to the point*/subject

*At this point * means at this level

*From this point on * means from now on

If I'm missing some other examples and meanings using the word *"point"* please let me know.


----------



## Benjy

Antonio said:
			
		

> Hi Group,
> 
> You have many phrases using the word "point" here are some examples. I'II try to figure out most of the phrases, but if I'm wrong, please let me know my mistake.
> 
> *What's the point?* means whats the important issue to discuss about, subject, etc. can also be said to question purpose of something is ie there any point?
> 
> *I wanna get back to the point*/subject
> 
> *At this point * means at this level [can be in space or time]
> 
> *From this point on * means from now on
> 
> If I'm missing some other examples and meanings using the word *"point"* please let me know.



some extra ideas in red


----------



## manuycacu

What's the point? TAMBIEN PODRIA SER ¿PARA QUE? Ex. I could invite him, but I know he won't come, so what's the point? (lo podria invitar pero se que no va a venir, asi que, para que)

I wanna get back to the point VOLVAMOS AL GRANO/TEMA PRINCIPAL Ex. We've been talking nonsense all morning instead of dealing with the important issues, let's go back to the point (estuvimos hablando pavadas toda la mañana en vez de tratar las cosas importantes, volvamos al grano/al tema principal)

At this point A ESTA ALTURA Ex. He was supposed to be here at 3 and it's already 4.30: I thought he was coming but at this point, I'm not so sure (se suponia que estaria aqui a las 3 y ya son las 4.30: Pense que vendria pero a esta altura ya no estoy tan segura)

From this point on DE AHORA EN MAS Ex. I'm tired of explaining Math to you and seeing you don't study at all! From this point on, you're on your own (estoy harta de explicarte matematicas y ver que vos no estudias. De ahora en mas, no te ayudo mas)


----------



## Nick

Antonio said:
			
		

> If I'm missing some other examples and meanings using the word *"point"* please let me know.


There is also "point" meaning a specific location.

Add another point on the line. (== Math definition, make another dot on the line)
We will drive to this point on the map. (== to this place, to this spot)


----------



## Antonio

Also, I miss that one too *"Get to the point"*; So *from this point on * means from now on, right?

If I'm missing some other phrases using the word "point", please let me know.


----------



## te gato

Antonio said:
			
		

> Also, I miss that one too *"Get to the point"*; So *from this point on *means from now on, right?
> 
> If I'm missing some other phrases using the word "point", please let me know.


Hola Antonio;
Yes FROM THIS POINT ON  means from right now..
*"you have a point there"--*When agreeing with what someone said.
*"and your point is?"--*When wanting to know why a person has said what they did.
*"DON"T POINT AT ME"--*When someone shakes their finger in your face..(Very rude)
te gato


----------



## timpeac

This reminds me of an incident at our local pub. There was a new hairdressers opening in the area called "the point" (although at this stage no one knew that). The whole of the back part of the pub was empty but "reserved for the point" as the notice read.

Anyway, when the barmaid was collecting glasses I asked her in a depressed and rhetorical tone "What is the point?" (ie suggesting Benjy's addition of meaning for Antonio's original point 1, in the general "what is it all for?" sense). Anyway she moved off fairly quickly, which to be fair I am used to


----------



## Sharon

*What's the point?* as in "What is the purpose?" , "What is the reason?"   
 "I was going to wash the car, but it is going to rain, so what's the point?" 
From this, we also say that a thing is _pointless_. "If it is going to rain, it is pointless to wash the car."

*At this point * means at this level. _Yes, but also_ "at this time."  To me, it is more at this time than it is a this level. 

"At this point, I have no plans for tomorrow." Would be "At this time, I have no plans for tomorrow."
"At this point, I am certainly not going to wash the car!" 


Another expression is to *point something out*...meaning _to inform about_, or _to call attention_ to something.

We drove past the car lot, and she pointed out which car she wanted.
Quite cheerfully, he pointed out my error.



There is also the expression to *make a point of something.* It can mean a little thing, like "making a point" to remind yourself to do something, or you can make a bigger point, almost making a stand about something.

I make a point of always tipping my bartender.
I must make a point of telling her that I like her new hairstyle.
He made his point quite well, since he had facts and statistics to back up his statements.
Since her ex-boyfriend works there, she makes a point of not eating in/at that restaurant.
I make a point of not buying any products made by XYZ company, because they experiment on animals.


Hope that helps!
Sharon.


----------



## Antonio

What does "There's *no point*" or "There's *no point * in this subject" mean?


----------



## timpeac

Antonio said:
			
		

> What does "There's *no point*" or "There's *no point *in this subject" mean?


 
No sirve para nada o es inútil. Algo así.


----------



## Antonio

"There's *no point*" or "There's *no point* in this subject" means *pointless* or not?


----------



## Sharon

Yes, exactly!!
No point is pointless.

Sharon.


----------



## lsp

*Point person* (the lead person on a project to whom all inquiries should be directed): Betty will be the point person on the network upgrade in the Los Angeles office so all emails should be copied to her.

*On point* (a comment that is relevant to the subject): The debate veered off onto many distracting tangents before Veronica brought us back to our agenda with a comment profoundly on point.


----------



## Antonio

Here are some phrases that I don't fully understand when you used the word *"point"*

"He's *got a point*" means "He's right"

"I was just trying to *make a point*"

"*I'm making a point * here or so far"

If I'm right or wrong with my first guess, please let me know.


----------



## te gato

Antonio said:
			
		

> Here are some phrases that I don't fully understand when you used the word *"point"*
> 
> "He's *got a point*" means "He's right"  (Correct)
> 
> "I was just trying to *make a point*"  (Get someone to understand)
> 
> "*I'm making a point *here or so far"  (do you understand)
> 
> If I'm right or wrong with my first guess, please let me know.


 
Antonio;
hope I got my Point across...HE HE 
te gato


----------



## Antonio

te gato said:
			
		

> Antonio;
> hope I got my Point across...HE HE
> te gato



What does *"Point across"* in this particular context mean?


----------



## te gato

Antonio said:
			
		

> What does *"Point across"* in this particular context mean?


Antonio;
It means..did you understand what I had said...
te gato


----------



## Antonio

What does *"for some point"* means?


----------



## Sharon

Antonio,

Can you give a little more context?


----------



## Antonio

Sure Sharon, for example "*For some point*, he started to cry because he felt alone and no one, was there, to help him to *get/go* over it"

For me, it simply means, "For some reason" but I don't know, if everyone agrees. Also, can someone please correct my mistakes, I don't know if it is go or get in this sentence.


----------



## te gato

Antonio said:
			
		

> Sure Sharon, for example "*For some point*, he started to cry because he felt alone and no one, was there, to help him to *get/go* over it"
> 
> For me, it simply means, "For some reason" but I don't know, if everyone agrees. Also, can someone please correct my mistakes, I don't know if it is go or get in this sentence.


 
Antonio;
Yes you are correct...

"*for some point*, he started to cry because he felt alone and no onr was there to help him *get *over it"

"*For some reason*, he started to cry..... this means he was crying for some reason and you find out why later in the sentence....  

te gato


----------



## Sharon

I think there you would want to say, "*At* that point..."  meaning _at that time,_ he started to cry.  I don't think you can use "for some point" the same way you can use "for some reason."   Besides, it seems like we know the reason; he feels alone and he is alone.

You would want to say *get* over it.

*At that point, he started to cry, because he felt alone, and no one was there to help him to get over it.*


----------



## Antonio

Thanks Sharon for bringing that up, I heard in most of the cases *"for some reason"* more often then *"for some point"*. But what about *"at certain point"* means the same thing as *"at that point"* or not?


----------



## Sharon

You would want to use "for some reason" when you don't know the reason. 

If you were to say "for some point, he started crying" to me, I would think the person was crying to try to make a point, and that doesn't make sense. What is he trying to prove by crying? 

It would be "at *a* certain point," but yes, they mean the same.


----------



## Antonio

So, in what specific cases, do you use the phrase *"for some point"*?


----------



## Sharon

I don't use it, and I don't think I've ever heard it.  

You could invent a sentence; "For some point, she will argue for hours,"  and I will think "she" is a determined person, but I have no idea what she finds important, what point she is trying to make. 
 It still sounds awkward to me.


----------



## Antonio

What does *"The turning point"* mean?


----------



## te gato

Antonio said:
			
		

> What does *"The turning point"* mean?


 
Hi Antonio;
*"The turning point"--*is the decisive moment when something changes...

Example:  "The turning point of Mary's decision to leave John came when she found him with someone else." 

"The turning point in the war came when they lost the hill".

te gato


----------



## Antonio

Hi te gato,

*"The turning point"* is when something changes 360 degrees or just a bit?


----------



## te gato

Antonio said:
			
		

> Hi te gato,
> 
> *"The turning point"* is when something changes 360 degrees or just a bit?


 
Hi Antonio;

 It is just a point in time when something changes...a point in someones life....
It can change from good to bad...or ....it can change just a bit..so yes you are correct...

te gato


----------



## Antonio

What does "She has *a solid point*" means and "Let me *finish up/off my point*"

P.S. Please correct my grammar mistakes.


----------



## Sharon

Antonio said:
			
		

> What does "She has *a solid point*" means and "Let me *finish up/off my point*"
> 
> P.S. Please correct my grammar mistakes.


What does "She has *a solid point*" and "Let me *finish up/off my point*" mean?
( OR )
What are the meanings of  "She has *a solid point*" and "Let me *finish up/off my point*" ?


Antonio, 

Solid can mean reliable or unshakable. I have never heard "a solid point,"  but if I did, I would think it was "a good point." 

"Let me finish up/off my point" means that someone is trying to interrupt  before the speaker is finished making their point. I don't use this expression, I can't tell you if it is supposed to be *up* or *off* or both!! 
(I have heard both.) This is basically the same as "making your point."


----------



## gaer

timpeac said:
			
		

> This reminds me of an incident at our local pub. There was a new hairdressers opening in the area called "the point" (although at this stage no one knew that). The whole of the back part of the pub was empty but "reserved for the point" as the notice read.
> 
> Anyway, when the barmaid was collecting glasses I asked her in a depressed and rhetorical tone "What is the point?" (ie suggesting Benjy's addition of meaning for Antonio's original point 1, in the general "what is it all for?" sense). Anyway she moved off fairly quickly, which to be fair I am used to


Oh Lord, that confused me until I re-read it. I think you probably "got away from the point". 

I hope Antonio can follow this!

Gaer


----------



## gaer

Antonio said:
			
		

> What does "She has *a solid point*" means and "Let me *finish up/off my point*"
> 
> P.S. Please correct my grammar mistakes.


I think "Let me finish UP my point" is more frequently used. As far as I can tell, you seem to understand all the examples you've posted and others that people have added. 

Gaer


----------



## Antonio

*"Stay on point" * means the same thing as *"Stay focus" * or not? This is a common a phrase to say and hear in English this days or not?

On the other hand, what does *"beyond the point"* mean?


----------



## timpeac

Antonio said:
			
		

> *"Stay on point" *means the same thing as *"Stay focus" *or not? This is a common a phrase to say and hear in English this days or not?
> 
> On the other hand, what does *"beyond the point"* mean?


 
Personally I wouldn't say "stay on point" but rather "keep to the point" but yes it would mean to "stay focused" (note the -ed).

I have never heard of "beyond the point". Actually the only thing that springs to mind is "point" as in along the coastline. "The lighthouse lies beyond the point" but I haven't heard of "beyond the point" as a set phrase.


----------



## Antonio

What does *"That's a Good/Great point"* and *"That's a Bad point"* mean?

P.S. If someone know the meaning of *"to go beyond the point"* please let me know.


----------



## garryknight

That's a good point = That's an apt (or a relevant) remark.
The only situation I can think of where you might talk about going beyond the point is, for example, in sailing: They sailed beyond the point, rounded the buoy, then headed back into the harbour.


----------



## te gato

Antonio said:
			
		

> What does *"That's a Good/Great point"* and *"That's a Bad point"* mean?
> 
> P.S. If someone know the meaning of *"to go beyond the point"* please let me know.


 
Hey Antonio;

'that's a good/great point'...just means that whatever that person said you thought was correct ...or you agreed with it.. or you understood...and thought that it was good/great...
Example: When someone says to you.....'The sky is blue'...you say 'That is a good/great point'....
you can also use it in an argumentative form...'The sky is blue.'....'That is a good/great point...but at sun-set it is more red.'

'that's a bad point'..is the same as above..but the point they made or are making has negative connotations...(a bad image comes to mind)...
Example:....'People are not feeding their dogs..so now they are starving and dying in the streets.'...You would say...'Yes, that is a bad point.'

'to go beyond the point'....this one means that you have gone beyond something...stepped over the line...crossed the line....and now you can not go back to the way things were....
Example:..'You have gone beyond the point of no return.'

te gato


----------



## garryknight

te gato said:
			
		

> 'You have gone beyond the point of no return.'



Great example! I missed that one.


----------



## te gato

garryknight said:
			
		

> Great example! I missed that one.


 
hey garryknight;

Yes you made a good point... ..
It is ok..you are allowed to miss one..but only one!!! hehehe...

te gato


----------



## garryknight

te gato said:
			
		

> It is ok..you are allowed to miss one..but only one!!! hehehe...


I won't make a point of it. (Not to put too fine a point on it.)


----------



## kenspell

Yes, there is a very notable definition of point that is very important to me, and I would think, everyone else.  The definition I refer to is a sort of geometrical point, which to many is an undefined point that most casually label as a set of coordinates.  For me, however, it is the root of all fallacious thought in all of us.  Oh, yes!  Essentially, the visual universe is fallacious if one things of the point of origin (where all began and the logical root of the popular Inflationary Model of the Universe [i.e The Big Bang Theory]) as the root of all fallacy.  

Let me demonstrate this for you using a geometrical point.  When one draws a line from one point to another, s/he must first begin from either of the two points.  But this is a fallacy simply because to begin from a point is an infinite experience.  

A point, by definition, is undefined.  As such, to begin to draw a line from point "A" is not to begin the line from point "A" simply because there is no beginning.  Because there is no beginning, to attempt to begin from (any) point "A" is an infinite experience.  

One philsopher once described what this experience would logically feel like.  He said that attempting to delve into a point would be like stepping into an infinite expansion of point.  

Indeed, because we are so used to using our eyes rather than our minds, we are accustomed to time and space.  But our minds know something different, a nonfallacious reality.  But that's a different topic.  For now, I've just made this posting in hopes of refining this view of point and its relationship to reality.


----------

